# Purigen - sort of problem



## Hamza (19 Jun 2014)

Hi,

I used purigen for clarifying water in my competition tank, started using a week before I took the photograph. Since then its been one month its there inside canister. The small pouch I got was rated for 100g(380l) and I used it on 100liter tank, I wanted to  use lesser quantity but that time I couldnt find a proper nylon pouch to contain small bits of it so I used it anyway.

Now what am observing since 2 weeks is that my plants are showing deficiency despite the fact that I have been using same EI regime since day 1(rated for 20-40g tank), slightly increased overtime with plant mass.

Now I am forced to believe that it might be extra purigen thats sucking all/some of those nutrients from water column.
Any similar experiences here? Can I safely double dose to counter this problem?If so what should be dosed in extra quantity?

Thanks!

P.S. There is no doubt, by far the best water clarifier I have used. Its just the deficiency I am worried about.


----------



## Edvet (19 Jun 2014)

As far as i know Purigen shouldn't take away nutrients in a harmfull way. (there are articles here on Ukaps that state so)
Double dosing shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jun 2014)

Hi
Depends what deficiency your seeing?
Extra plant growth...you may need to double dose Macro/Micro.
Double dose for a few weeks see what the new growth looks like.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Hamza (19 Jun 2014)

Today while cleaning filter I took the purigen out. Its definitely is sucking up lots of nutrients for sure. Just within a months of use its dark brown. And I have placed it in last stage after fine filtration media to block all particulate matter from purigen.
The tank has light bioload and the filter has a high flow rate.
So I guess same water being cycled a lot of times through purigen over-rated for this tank, its ending absorbing all nitrates.


----------



## Alastair (19 Jun 2014)

Hamza said:


> Today while cleaning filter I took the purigen out. Its definitely is sucking up lots of nutrients for sure. Just within a months of use its dark brown. And I have placed it in last stage after fine filtration media to block all particulate matter from purigen.
> The tank has light bioload and the filter has a high flow rate.
> So I guess same water being cycled a lot of times through purigen over-rated for this tank, its ending absorbing all nitrates.



When dosing  ei ferts/minerals, filter media stains a tanned colour anyway. You only need to look at bio rings etc to see this so the same will happen to the purigen but doesn't mean it's stopped working and it certainly doesn't take in nutrients. 

It can be things such as plant matter, dust from the substrate, tannin from wood etc that can make purigen darken much quicker


----------



## Hamza (19 Jun 2014)

It was working perfectly. I was more conerned that it worked more than I expected it to. My water is crystal clear, just that I see a deficiency of shrinked new growth leaves(nitrates). Co2-checked, dosing-checked, everything is same as it used to.

I think it might as well be due to my substrate system, its a bit of natural clay and silty river sand which is basically just rich in iron(and nothing else), unlike commercial substrate systems. I rely mostly of fertilizers in water column.


----------



## sciencefiction (20 Jun 2014)

Purigen removes organics. Organics do contribute to organic fertilizers taken up by plants so it seems whatever the EI regime is, it needs to be increased while using purigen. It could be just a particular nutrient, not al,l that your EI dose isn't sufficient for.
Plus, I thought some fertilizers contain organic molecules, for chelation for example but I am not sure if purigen has an affect on them or not.


----------



## Edvet (20 Jun 2014)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/can-purigen-strip-down-useful-nutritients.26850/#post-279321


----------

